# What should I sell my Serotta Legend Ti ST for?



## LegendTiForSale (Mar 6, 2012)

Can anyone help me price my Legend Ti St - having a hard time finding a comparable bike out there. I have it listed on Ebay right now - do a search on it for Serotta Legend Ti St and it will come up. It's red and white with silver. 

Here are some specs:
In 2004, it would have retailed for $8,700 if you included the frame, fork, paint, dura-ace gruppo. 
Actual Top tube C to C 52.5cms
Seat tube length 52cms (level)
Stand over height 75.5cms
Stem reach 8 cms
Serotta O2 Carbon Fork
Chris King 1 1/8" silver Headset 
Dura-Ace 7800 10spd Grouppo: rear derailleur, cranks (170mms), STI ergo brake levers, calipers, chain 
Ritchey WCS seat post
Ritchey Pro Stem
Vetta wired computer
Terry Butterfly Seat
Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheels -- 700c Silver
SPD pedals

But i am not sure if I should sell it as a complete bike or take it apart and sell it separately. Thoughts? Thank you much!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you can get $2400 for it. 
However, because your frame is a size 52cm, it's smaller than average (54-56cm), you will need to wait for a smaller buyer to come along.


----------



## LegendTiForSale (Mar 6, 2012)

*Sell a Legend Ti with or without gruppo*

Yeah I have it listed with the gruppo, wheels, etc but it seems like those sold individually would be better. I know equipment is a personal choice as well and it's hard to say what my buyer will like. I am a smaller rider so the 52cms will require the right buyer to see it as well, good point!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

you'll make more money selling it in pieces. more of a pain but it works. sell at the beginning of summer, use a 10 day run ending on sunday afternoon. Take good photos with a camera not a phone, clean the bike and components before photo taking. find a comparable priced Ti frame set your cost below it.. should be able to recover 75%-90% of retail cost.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

cmg said:


> you'll make more money selling it in pieces. should be able to recover 75%-90% of retail cost.


highly doubtful you could part out an 8-year old bike and recover 90% of the stated $8700 retail price...that's $7830.

you can buy a new custom bike for that amount.


----------



## benjam (Jan 29, 2013)

Ill would think you could get more parting it out but thats way more work. Maybe sell it as a complete bike and take like a 500 dollar loss.


----------

